# Tenery or Binary Form?



## The Student (Jul 4, 2010)

Is this form:
A-B(trio)-A'B'(trio)-coda
Tenery Form or Binary form?


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

I haven't the foggiest. Looks like some sort of dance form, almost like a minuet.


----------



## gmubandgeek (Jun 8, 2010)

Kopachris said:


> I haven't the foggiest. Looks like some sort of dance form, almost like a minuet.


You are correct. Menuet and trio, Scherzos (not all however) and other dance forms certainly use ABA', which would make it rounded binary form.


----------



## The Student (Jul 4, 2010)

gmubandgeek said:


> You are correct. Menuet and trio, Scherzos (not all however) and other dance forms certainly use ABA', which would make it rounded binary form.


So... The piece I am studying is _Pomp and Circumstance March No.1by Edward Elgar. I did not think it was a dance, so what else could this genre be? I really appreciate both of ya'lls help so far!_


----------



## gmubandgeek (Jun 8, 2010)

The Student said:


> So... The piece I am studying is _Pomp and Circumstance March No.1by Edward Elgar. I did not think it was a dance, so what else could this genre be? I really appreciate both of ya'lls help so far!_


Haha, you answered your own question! Pomp and Circumstance is a march. Marches also have a trio, however unlike menuet and trio which is almost always rounded binary, marches can be rounded binary, or ternary form. If I'm not mistaken (been awhile since I've heard P&C), Elgar's march is the latter of the two.


----------



## The Student (Jul 4, 2010)

gmubandgeek said:


> Haha, you answered your own question! Pomp and Circumstance is a march. Marches also have a trio, however unlike menuet and trio which is almost always rounded binary, marches can be rounded binary, or ternary form. If I'm not mistaken (been awhile since I've heard P&C), Elgar's march is the latter of the two.


My form would be rounded ternary with a coda? I have heard P&C about 23,685 times today... I will be hearing it in my sleep at this point!


----------

